# Harbor Inn, Brechin, Ont.



## Kola (Feb 28, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with Harbor Inn on Lake Simco ? How are their studio units for two adults ? What do you recommend doing there in early June ? Too cool ? Black flies, mosquitos, etc ? Any advice welcome.

K.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 28, 2009)

I live about 45 mins away but I've never been to that resort. In early June there will be mosquitoes and blackflies but the quantity of them depends on what type of spring we have (hot,cold,wet,dry) and whether the resort sprays for them or not. Lake Simcoe is a large lake and will probably still be too cool for swimming in early June (the ice on the lake usually melts in April). The air temperatures could be anywhere from highs in the low 60's(F) or into the 80's and you could have many rainy days or none! There are marinas nearby that rent out boats if the resort doesnt have any or there are tours available on the Island Princess (http://www.obcruise.com/). Orillia is the closest town with many 'big box' stores as well as small boutique type stores along the downtown streets. You can find out a little more about Orillia here; http://www.city.orillia.on.ca/visitors/index.htm  There may be a play or performance on at the Opera House (http://orilliaoperahouse.ca/) that would be of interest to you, its a great old building. The tourist information center is in the old train station on Front Street in Orillia where you can find lots of maps and pamphlets for the area.
Have a great time!
~Diane


----------



## amanven (Feb 28, 2009)

Casinorama for gambling is also close to Orillia (just on the other side of Lake Simcoe) if you have a car rented you can take some very nice day trips to Midland, Wasaga Beach and Collingwood from there.  In June the water in the lake and at Wasaga Beach will be too cool for comfortable swimming but the weather should be fairly nice by then with temperatures in the 70's.  
If you choose to daytrip over to Wasage Beach plan on staying till sunset (which will be at around 9:00pm in June), get a table on the patio at one of several beachside restaurants and watch the sun set over Georgian Bay.  On a clear day it is beautiful to watch!


----------

